# A World Cup Thread!



## InstituteMan (Jun 10, 2014)

Why in the world is there not a World Cup thread yet? Did I miss it?

I get that here in the States there are those who are 'Merican therefore consider soccer to be so English as to be practically French, which means (to that line of thinking) that the entire sport is essentially an evil communist plot best thwarted or ignored. 

On the other hand, a few of us here are more American than 'Merican, so for my part "Go Yanks!" Two of my local club's players, Matt Beasler and Graham Zusi, are on the US roster. I hope they are destined for great things and no injuries, but I also hope that they are not destined for such stellar performances that a bigger club buys their contracts.

I know that we have plenty of folks from around the globe on here, and at least a few are not _solely _focused on writing that novel. So, with the first kick coming up in Brazil in just a couple days time, it seems appropriate to kick off a thread to discuss the goings on.

Did I mention, "Go Yanks!"?


----------



## Bishop (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry, InstituteMan... Bishop does not sports.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 10, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Sorry, InstituteMan... Bishop does not sports.



Then this is an excellent time to begin to sports! :wink:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 10, 2014)

I predict the usual countries will do well: 

Uruguay - Luis Suarez is a fantastic player, Diego Forlan too. 

Germany - Mesut Ozil, Muller, Klose, Lahm, Podolski. Quick and efficient team; great defenders. Can destroy you before you've realized.

Spain - Another hive mind like Germany, but with Mediterranean stubbornness, and the pride of defending champs. Scary! 

Italy - Pirlo, Balotelli, Buffon (one of the best goalies.) Perhaps the weakest squad they've had, but they always seem to pull off something special.

Brazil - Neymar's great. Good players in their own environment can be even more dangerous. 

Argentina - Messi of course. Don't know much else (is Tevez out?) They were brutal last time, but without Maradona, I suspect they'll do worse. He brought something special out of them, I feel.

Dunno how I feel about Netherlands and France right now. They've been incredible in the past, but . . . meh.

I'm half English too, so I hope England does well. I've always thought Gerrard and Rooney were great players, and Sturridge seems talented. Who knows?

Gonna be good!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 10, 2014)

My darling and me are "gambling", prognosing results for the each game. I'm known for good guesses (e.g. I prognosed the last year champion league winner), but if I bet, it often goes in the other way, so we'll see how will it go. We didn't discuss what will a "loser" do, maybe I'll wash his car, and he'll clean the whole house. 

Thursday is gonna be tense, Brazil vs. Croatia.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 10, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Why in the world is there not a World Cup thread yet? Did I miss it?
> 
> I get that here in the States there are those who are 'Merican therefore consider soccer to be so English as to be practically French, which means (to that line of thinking) that the entire sport is essentially an evil communist plot best thwarted or ignored.
> 
> ...



Sorry to say that, but you don't have a chance. On the other hand, neither do we


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 10, 2014)

Brazil 3, Croatia 1. My bet.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 10, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Brazil 3, Croatia 1. My bet.



Something like that, yeah. We're gonna get our asses kicked!


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

ARGENTINA IS GUNNA WIN!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 10, 2014)

Emz said:


> ARGENTINA IS GUNNA WIN!



Anything's possible


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

What are you implying....


I may seam like a happy go little girl, but i have a wild side... You don't want it to come out...haha


----------



## Schrody (Jun 10, 2014)

Emz said:


> What are you implying....
> 
> 
> I may seam like a happy go little girl, but i have a wild side... You don't want it to come out...haha



Predicting a winner although it didn't even start is a pretty bold statement


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2014)

Uh-oh... How do you spell 'hooligan' in Argentina?


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

Do you want me to kill you?

- - - Updated - - -

Hahaha, jk.... Or am i? 

 Watch yourself


----------



## Sam (Jun 10, 2014)

Germany will get to the semi-final and lose, like they did four out of the last five international tournaments. Spain are dangerous, but were thrashed by Brazil in last year's Confederations Cup final. They've never beaten Brazil on their home soil, so they'll have to hope that someone else does them a favour. England does not have a prayer. Every international tournament it's always the same: "England could do well here!" And then they flop. THEY ALWAYS FLOP. Argentina have Messi and Aguero. That gives them a better chance than most. Holland are meh. They play brilliant football in the group stages and then resort to Kung-fu kicking players in the chest in the knockout rounds. Brazil have to be favourites by virtue of being at home, but their team is nothing compared to previous Brazil teams. 

All in all, it's the most open international tournament in years. 

Oh, and it's 'football'.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 10, 2014)

This IS a wide open tournament this year. Before the group draw, I had high hopes for the US. I didn't think we would win it all or anything, but I thought we had a decent chance to win at least one knock out match. Theeeeeeennnnnnnnnn we were drawn with Germany. And Portugal. And f@&$ing Ghana, worst of all simply because they are always freaking knocking us out. Now, if we get a single point I will be thrilled. I will do a dance if we get three points. If we miraculously advance out of the group, I will do a naked happy dance.

If a miracle happens, the US could be dangerous: we are always athletic and tough, but the squad's technical skill has improved, even if it isn't high enough to challenge to win the whole thing.

I have gotta believe Brazil is the favorite to win, with the boring prognostication of Germany, Spain and Argentina as the next most likely. I feel for everything Brazilians have gone through getting ready, so I am kind of rooting for them to win. I have rooted for a doomed English side enough times in the past to not do that again, or at least I hope that I don't suckered into liking the team again.

It will be fun!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 10, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I predict the usual countries will do well:
> 
> Uruguay - Luis Suarez is a fantastic player, Diego Forlan too.
> 
> ...



Forgot the Netherlands.

I'm Canadian, we play but rarely do well (except the women).


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

Eh


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 10, 2014)

I usually go for a level-headed prediction, but I'm gonna be insane and say Uruguay will win against Brazil in the final.

I don't care about the likelihood of that, it's just an illogical feeling.


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

iTS ARGENTINA!!!!!!


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 10, 2014)

Emz said:


> iTS ARGENTINA!!!!!! View attachment 5903



Stop beating around the bush. Who are you rooting for?


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

I dont know how to respond to that


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> I have gotta believe Brazil is the favorite to win, with the boring prognostication of Germany, Spain and Argentina as the next most likely. I feel for everything Brazilians have gone through getting ready, so I am kind of rooting for them to win. I have rooted for a doomed English side enough times in the past to not do that again, or at least I hope that I don't suckered into liking the team again.
> 
> It will be fun!



I think what makes it fun is that all the contending teams are plotting and training furiously to upset the apple cart and emerge as champions. Since there is little to go on for 'historical trends' anything could happen upsets are to be expected.

I think Brazil is the team to beat actually.:salut:


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

ARGENTINA!!!


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 10, 2014)

Emz said:


> ARGENTINA!!!



Here you go, being ambiguous again!

(were I younger, I would know how to express sarcasm via emoticons, but I'm not so I don't)


----------



## Emz (Jun 10, 2014)

Still dont know how to respond....

why you hating on argentina?


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 10, 2014)

Emz said:


> Still dont know how to respond....
> 
> why you hating on argentina?



Ain't hatin' -- I think Argentina is one of the top four teams in the tournament. I just admire your enthusiasm.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

Sam said:


> Oh, and it's 'football'.



It's soccer for Americans because they have football - what we call "American" football, and football is for the rest of the world. Pretty confusing, I know.



InstituteMan said:


> Stop beating around the bush. Who are you rooting for?



ARGENTINA!!! Can't you see that, yo? :mrgreen:


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Ain't hatin' -- I think Argentina is one of the top four teams in the tournament. I just admire your enthusiasm.



She's young and in desperate need for attention.


----------



## Sam (Jun 11, 2014)

Schrody said:


> It's soccer for Americans because they have football - what we call "American" football, and football is for the rest of the world. Pretty confusing, I know.



You mean 'American hand-egg'? 

For it to be football, one must kick the ball (which is round) with one's foot.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

Sam said:


> You mean 'American hand-egg'?
> 
> For it to be football, one must kick the ball (which is round) with one's foot.



Yeah, well, I didn't make up the rules.  You're right, but what can we do now?


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 11, 2014)

The 'Mericans play hand-egg and call it football. I sometimes tweak people by insisting on calling hand-egg 'American football,' but if I insisted on calling what we call 'soccer' here 'football' like the rest of the world no one would know what I was talking about.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> The 'Mericans play hand-egg and call it football. I sometimes tweak people by insisting on calling hand-egg 'American football,' but if I insisted on calling what we call 'soccer' here 'football' like the rest of the world no one would know what I was talking about.



We're just messing with you  We call it American football


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 11, 2014)

Schrody said:


> We're just messing with you  We call it American football



Oh, don't worry -- I use the term 'hand-egg' with my hipster friends.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Oh, don't worry -- I use the term 'hand-egg' with my hipster friends.



I don't know any hipster.


----------



## Emz (Jun 11, 2014)

Yep you got me....





> She's young and in desperate need for attention.




(sarcasm)


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

Emz said:


> Yep you got me....
> 
> 
> (sarcasm)



If you didn't wrote sarcasm, I would never find out!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 11, 2014)

Back to the task at hand:

GROUP A: Depends on what Mexico shows up. Brazil should win the group handily. I would call Croatia second in that group though, as long as they play Mexico tough defensively. Get a little frustration going, and they could completely bomb.

GROUP B: I can't see anyone but Spain (1) getting through. Everyone in this group has fallen off, but I think the Dutch might have fallen off the most. I'll pick Chile (2) to make it on.

GROUP C: I'd like to dismiss Greece, but they always end up surprising people for no reason. Cote d'Ivoire (2) and Colombia (1) should win this group, but just beware of the blue and white.

GROUP D: Yikes. Last WC Italy clunked, but in the last Euros, they made it to the final. England always has high hopes and never shows up. Luis Suarez is coming back from injury.... How do you predict this group then? Uruguay (1) for sure. Then I'll say England (2) only because I'd like them to win. Daniel Sturridge and Mario Balotelli could make the difference there, though.

GROUP E: Switzerland should win this group. No pressure on them, they don't have very tough competition, and all they have to do is beat the French. France should finish second, but they're another Italy, really. Up, down, up, down.

GROUP F: Argentina (1). Bosnia and Herzegovina (2).

GROUP G: Germany wins the group. I want to route for the USA, but nobody in that group can beat Germany consistently. A fluke win like Switzerland against Spain in the last WC, maybe, but not consistently. Germany would have to pull a France to not make it on to the next round. Ghana has an outside shot, so does the USA, but with Cristiano Ronaldo healthy, it's Portugal's spot to lose.

GROUP H: Belgium (1). Too many good players. They're like the Netherlands of the last two WCs here. I'll say South Korea too. For some reason, they always make it to the next round. For some inexplicable reason...


I'm going to say Belgium meets Brazil in the final. I won't predict a winner.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> Back to the task at hand:
> 
> GROUP A: Depends on what Mexico shows up. Brazil should win the group handily. I would call Croatia second in that group though, as long as they play Mexico tough defensively. Get a little frustration going, and they could completely bomb.



I don't know how good will our game be, since we have an injured player (thank you Australia!), but I'll be disappointed if we don't give at least one goal. We probably won't go far, but just the fact we're "opening" the World Cup is a big thing. Did I mention I predicted Croatia will be in the same group as Brasil?


----------



## Blade (Jun 11, 2014)

Something unusual relating to the tournament. Apparently the opening kickoff is being used as an opportunity to publicly introduce a robotic exoskeleton. Not exactly athletics but more mobility of a electronic mechanical nature.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/world-cup-to-debut-mind-controlled-robotic-suit/


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 11, 2014)

Well, I should issue some predictions, so here goes.

Group A: Brazil and Mexico (sorry, Schrody)

Group B: Spain and Chile

Group C: Colombia and Cote d'Ivoire

Group D: Uruguay and England (minor heart over head, but the English have to advance in order to lose on penalties)

Group E: France an Honduras

Group F: Argentina and Nigeria

Group G: Germany and United States (major heart over head)

Group H: Belgium and South Korea

Come on, Yanks!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Well, I should issue some predictions, so here goes.
> 
> Group A: Brazil and Mexico (sorry, Schrody)



Don't you "sorry Schrody" to me! :mrgreen: I know we're weak


----------



## Schrody (Jun 12, 2014)

Somebody couldn't wait. LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Emz (Jun 12, 2014)

Woooooooo!! Go Brazil!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 12, 2014)

Well, Schrody, Croatia looked good today. Tough result. That was not a penalty.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 13, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Well, Schrody, Croatia looked good today. Tough result. That was not a penalty.



Yep. It's a moral obligation of a Croat to trash talk the judge; _of course_ he "stole" from us. Like he does in every game.  It was a good run


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 13, 2014)

For today's games I'm gonna bet:

Mexico 2 - Cameroon 0. 

Spain 3 - Netherlands 2

Chile 1 - Australia 1


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh, Spain . . .


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 13, 2014)

They've been eaten alive. What a match, though! Nice to see some fire and drive in the Deutsche compared to the Spanish's boring but -- mostly -- efficient play.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2014)

Today's game is over and Mexico won. Now the world (around here) may continue. Traffic is predicted to be heavy tomorrow, possibly so as early as today's afternoon commute.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 13, 2014)

View attachment 5929


----------



## Schrody (Jun 13, 2014)

Spain - Netherlands was a total surprise :-s


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 14, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> They've been eaten alive. What a match, though! Nice to see some fire and drive in the Deutsche compared to the Spanish's boring but -- mostly -- efficient play.



So, work had me missing segments of this match and watching what I could on a computer screen. It looked impressive for the Dutch and bad for Spain like that. I am watching a replay on a bigger screen now, and dear lord is this a beat down. The final could have been 8-0. Spain got a goal on a soft penalty, and then got saved by the woodwork repeatedly. Holy cow. It's just one match, but I guess we underestimated the Netherlands and simultaneously overestimated Spain.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 14, 2014)

That match is now cemented in football's history books, and will be talked about for quite some time (especially if Spain are knocked out). I have a feeling they won't be just yet -- they'll probably still do very well, actually -- but the way they were taken apart from the inside won't disappear from their memories any time soon. The other teams will get a huge confidence booster from that match, too; I wouldn't be surprised to see them kick it up a gear against Spain, Brazil especially (if they face them). That zeitgeist of fear surrounding returning champions just evaporated.

The Netherlands were just outstanding in the second half. They found a hole in the Spanish defense, stuck a block of C4 in there, and blew it open wider, and wider, and wider. There were some poor referee decisions, but the facts are just as devastating. 

I'm not sure if The Netherlands will lift the trophy -- that performance suggests they just became one of the new favourites -- but damn, what a tournament this is turning out to be, huh? Can't wait for England V Italy.


----------



## PiP (Jun 14, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Can't wait for England V Italy.



Neither can I! Our local cafe bar has erected a huge screen outside so we can all watch England be humiliated. I'm only going to act as taxi and make sure my husband stays sober when England lose. Hubby reckons they should not play Roonie because he's never scored a goal in a world cup match. I don't follow footie but even I feel apprehensive at England's chances of beating Italy.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 14, 2014)

Every team is a little bit different each cup, so I wouldn't write off England before the match has started. I'll wait 'til I see how the performance goes. Based on what happened yesterday, nothing is certain!


----------



## dither (Jun 14, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Every team is a little bit different each cup, so I wouldn't write off England before the match has started. I'll wait 'til I see how the performance goes. Based on what happened yesterday, nothing is certain!



They're bit of an unknown quantity this time around i reckon.
Who knows?
I just hope they have a good tournament.
We could have a decent crop there.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes, I agree. Sturridge was one of the top scorers in the last premier league season, not far behind Suarez (one of the best in the world). I'd argue this squad is way better than 2010's.

I'm half English/half Italian. I hope tonight's game doesn't somehow split me into two Brunos :disturbed:


----------



## dither (Jun 14, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> this squad is way better than 2010's.




Potentially.


----------



## dither (Jun 14, 2014)

I just hope the young players aren't too bogged down with tactics.
There will be experienced players on the field, leave it to them and just let the kids play their football imo.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 14, 2014)

That's a good call, as long as they *all* keep their eyes on Pirlo.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't really have a dog in the fight, but I am all amped up for England v. Italy. Somehow I like England's chances, so having said that they will lose terribly and dither can blame me for jinxing them.

Meanwhile, Colombia v. Greece is underway. The center ref is from the US and notorious for handing out a lot of cards and penalties in our league here, albeit in an uneven fashion. I am guessing based on the teams and the current score line (already 1-0) that the ref won't turn the match, but if he does something weird and wild, well, I won't be surprised.


----------



## dither (Jun 14, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> That's a good call, as long as they *all* keep their eyes on Pirlo.



The Italians might just be counting on that, we're talking world-class players here, although i DO take your point, and certainly wouldn't disagree.


----------



## dither (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm not overly concerned about who wins what but i would like to see some good football.
Like last night's Spain V The Netherlands.
What a game that was.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 14, 2014)

dither said:


> I'm not overly concerned about who wins what but i would like to see some good football.
> Like last night's Spain V The Netherlands.
> What a game that was.



I do expect a good game. I am worried I may have overdosed by the time my Yanks play Monday.

Just kidding! How can you overdose on this? God, I hope/fear I will live to see the tournament return to the US.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 14, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> God, I hope/fear I will live to see the tournament return to the US.



With or without Diana Ross? :surprise:


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 14, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> With or without Diana Ross? :surprise:



Most things in life are better without Diana Ross.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 14, 2014)

COSTA RICA!!!!!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 14, 2014)

Spain 1, Netherlands 5

Uruguay 1, Costa Rica 3

Is this the year of the underdog? Ooh, don't tease me, fate!

Costa played really well; great goals. That Campbell lad's skilled. 

Uruguay were shite. How many free kicks did Perreira give away at crucially close distances? He deserved the red card. Forlan was way off his game, too -- no Suarez. Madness... Ah well. The best team won today.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 14, 2014)

I know the game isn't transitive, but having seen the US play Costa Rica and now seeing Costa Rica rock Uruguay . . . NO! Must. Not. Dare. Hope.


----------



## dither (Jun 15, 2014)

Well, there's hope i reckon. Not just in the here and now, but for the future. The main difference between the teams was experience. Italy have seasoned high level performers. England weren't rubbish imo.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 15, 2014)

dither said:


> Well, there's hope i reckon. Not just in the here and now, but for the future. The main difference between the teams was experience. Italy have seasoned high level performers. England weren't rubbish imo.



Ditto, dither.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 15, 2014)

I thought it was a great game -- they were very closely matched, and I was especially impressed with England. Could've gone either way, for me. The Italians didn't stamp all over them like some predicted.

There were problems, but manageable ones. I'm confident they'll make decent progress in the tournament (both teams), and give us some top football. I took mostly positives from it, to be honest.


----------



## dither (Jun 15, 2014)

I really do think that they have to treat this tournament as a fact finding mission, and the more games they play, the more that shall be learned.
Then, if the powers that be, retain and nurture what Hodgson had the testicular fortitude to venture forth with, where WILL be, a "next time".
A few more years, the euros, the boys will  have become young men. And given their chance, they are going to WANT, bigtime.
They, and England, might just have THEIR day.


----------



## escorial (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't follow footy..but was down last night..England are a big let down!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 15, 2014)

Nah, they were good. Italy were better. England will have learned a lot from the match, and be even sharper and more prepared for the next game. 

People just like to dump on them.


----------



## dither (Jun 15, 2014)

escorial said:


> I don't follow footy..but was down last night..England are a big let down!



Escorial,
i don't think so,
the boys did okay imo.
If they can somehow survive the group, which to be fair, has been/IS a baptism of fire for many of them, they won't go all the way, but the experience could be invaluable.
For once, England is giving the youngsters their head, and, with no small amount of caution, letting them do their thing.

I'm no footie fan although i can enjoy a decent game of football.

England fans have something to hope for.


----------



## dither (Jun 15, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Nah, they were good. Italy were better. England will have learned a lot from the match, and be even sharper and more prepared for the next game.
> 
> People just like to dump on them.



Totally agree Bruno dude.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 15, 2014)

It was their first match with a serious amount of pressure, and against some of the most experienced players in the World Cup. To come out of that only one goal down is a testament in itself.

They had plenty of chances, but the youngsters couldn't quite seal the deal half the time. They will get better at that over time and with experience. I was actually quite proud of the performance!


----------



## dither (Jun 15, 2014)

Self-belief, daring, freedom to express and impose themselves, and ability.
They might just make one more tournament before they  are soured by celebrity and the vulgarity that awaits them.


----------



## dither (Jun 15, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> It was their first match with a serious amount of pressure, and against some of the most experienced players in the World Cup. To come out of that only one goal down is a testament in itself.
> 
> They had plenty of chances, but the youngsters couldn't quite seal the deal half the time. They will get better at that over time and with experience. I was actually quite proud of the performance!



Bruno,
i know it's all been said, so many times, put Pirlo is just so untouchable, he's like a ghost. He just floats and drifts, and in times of crisis, give the ball to him, he'll know what to do, he really is amazing.

They had their chances, Balotelli got one.
Enough said.

Lessons to be learned.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 15, 2014)

They didn't give Pirlo his full range, at least. Danny Welbeck was on him quite a few times, but the Italian formation is so clever that it gives Pirlo constant options. 

The defenders, other midfielders and forwards basically form a complete circle, with Pirlo in the middle. No matter what, he's available to the players, and like you said: give him the ball, he'll do the rest.

I feel they should've pressured him more, but that's like asking someone to boil water in their hands


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 15, 2014)

!?!?!

Switzerland . . . did that really just happen? My oh my.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 15, 2014)

Christ. France v Honduras has been kind of brutal so far. Must have been six or seven bookings, a dozen poor challenges, and a red card all before the half-time whistle.

Oh dear.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 15, 2014)

Well, that just sucks. Honduras plays pretty ugly football, but Roger Espinoza is one of my favorite players and a hell of a nice guy (off the pitch), so want good things to happen for his team. Alas, things do not look good at the half.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 15, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Christ. France v Honduras has been kind of brutal so far. Must have been six or seven bookings, a dozen poor challenges, and a red card all before the half-time whistle.
> 
> Oh dear.



Honduras has been turning this into a CONCACAF match. That is what qualifying often looks like over here. I expect more of a track meet (and advantage France) in the second half.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 15, 2014)

Maybe Honduras think they play in the NFL and no-one's told them :disturbed:

I thought Argentina was rough, but this is crazy. A free kick to these guys is a boot in the spine.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 15, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Maybe Honduras think they play in the NFL and no-one's told them :disturbed:
> 
> I thought Argentina was rough, but this is crazy. A free kick to these guys is a boot in the spine.



You should see Panama play . . .


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 15, 2014)

They didn't show the whole replay the first time -- they must've assumed the first bit was the goal and cut the feed, right? It was the same replay that actually showed the goal going over the line. 

No controversy, for me, just everyone getting used to the human/machine feedback.


----------



## Sam (Jun 15, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> They didn't show the whole replay the first time -- they must've assumed the first bit was the goal and cut the feed, right? It was the same replay that actually showed the goal going over the line.
> 
> No controversy, for me, just everyone getting used to the human/machine feedback.



No controversy at all. The BBC commentator is making a meal of it. The first wasn't a goal, quite obviously, and the ball was still in play when the keeper fumbled it over the line. Goal. 

What's so confusing?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 15, 2014)

That's what I thought. Some of the English commentators don't half talk some nonsense. Anyway, back to the fight . . . I mean 'match'.


----------



## belthagor (Jun 15, 2014)

Brazil is going to win.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 15, 2014)

I dare say this Messi kid is pretty good.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah, you could see he wanted the goal badly. They got their hunger back in the second half, but that wasn't the best performance I've seen. They'll be disappointed overall, I bet; still have high hopes for them!

If they have another sluggish start in the late stages of the tournament, they're gone. France and Netherlands have set the bar (for me). 





Bruno Spatola said:


> Dunno how I feel about *Netherlands* and *France* right now. They've been incredible in the past, but . . . *meh*.



:-#


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 15, 2014)

That Argentina performance doesn't beat the better teams in the tournament. I get the feeling this was just a knocking the dust off kind of match, though.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, given that Germany was always going to win the group, I would call that Germany v. Portugal match a US win. Hopefully suspensions and injuries and low morals we can at least take a point off of Portugal. Now let's just not piss it away by losing to Ghana AGAIN!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 16, 2014)

As long as they don't underestimate Ghana, they could win 1 - 0, I feel.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 16, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> As long as they don't underestimate Ghana, they could win 1 - 0, I feel.



They eliminated us the last two World Cups, so surely we won't underestimate them. That said, never count out American hubris.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 16, 2014)

I have absolutely no interest in Iran v Nigeria.

Am I a bad person?


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 16, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I have absolutely no interest in Iran v Nigeria.
> 
> Am I a bad person?



No, not by my standards. I have it n in the background, but this is my window to get actual work done.

Damn! Apparently I am surfing the forums instead. Back to work.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 16, 2014)

Gotta give it to Ghana; that's one of the goals of the tournament so far. Superbly carried out.

BOOM 2 - 1 USA.

What's happening!?


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 16, 2014)

Dear lord, I may not survive this.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay, upon composing myself: those are three precious points at a high cost. 

We have no one on the roster like Altidore. Without his hold-up play, we will either have to change formations abruptly or just hope for the best with the wrong pieces.

Besler is the brains of our defensive line, having beaten out vastly more talented athletes with his ability to read the game and manage the defense. His absence, should it last more than a half, will cause havoc along the rear and many opposition goals. Plus, he plays on my local team, where (if he is injured) our three first choice central defenders would be out, along with our first team right back.

Very nice to see the young Mr. Brooks play well. Hopefully we will not need his services much in the future this go around, but he has a bright future.

Jermaine Jones played better than I feared, is likely the MotM for me.

One more point might be enough, and we might sneak three against a reeling Portugal side. Go Yanks!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 17, 2014)

USA! USA! Although I bet Ghana would win :-s


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 17, 2014)

Schrody said:


> USA! USA! Although I bet Ghana would win :-s



Not an unreasonable wager!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 17, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Not an unreasonable wager!



It kinda was :-s


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 17, 2014)

The USA team is no Germany. I think Portugal are favourites to win that, but I dislike a lot of their players and slightly aggressive style. I'll be rooting for the USA, personally.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 17, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> The USA team is no Germany. I think Portugal are favourites to win that, but I dislike a lot of their players and slightly aggressive style. I'll be rooting for the USA, personally.



We are no Germany, but we are getting better, notwithstanding the obligatory ugly match against Ghana (all matches against Ghana are ugly; the only question is whether you win ugly or lose ugly).

The FIFA rankings and almost all prognosticators will have the US as underdogs in the next match, which is probably fair, but from a match ups point of view I like the match against Portugal more than I like the match up against Ghana. The US is in the slow process of converting from a team that plays hard, runs fast, and hits people into a more technical and tactically sophisticated side. We are very much a work in progress, and teams like Ghana (or most of CONCACAF other than Mexico and Canada) that play smash mouth football tend to lure us back into bad habits. I suspect that we will play better against Portugal than we did against Ghana, and Bradley in particular can't play much worse. The biggest worry that I have is on the injury front. A draw would be a fine result.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 17, 2014)

Was wondering what all the fuss about Belgium's team was, but they got the big guns out in the end. Good match!


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 17, 2014)

Belgium looks like a team still figuring itself out to me, which ought to scare people given the talent on that roster.

Meanwhile, this Brazil v. Mexico match either ought to be a good and close match or a fun drubbing of Mexico.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 17, 2014)

Mexico are stronger than Croatia, I think, so it should be closer than 3-1. Brazil seem to have gotten over their starting nerves, though; Neymar looks more free-flowing. *Edit*: Hmm, that was short-lived.

Sport aside, my inner fashionista is telling me Mexico and Ghana have had the best looking kits so far.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 17, 2014)

It is hard to believe that this Mexican team lost to the US 2-0 in Columbus and drew to the US in Mexico City during qualifying. They only made it to the play-in round with New Zealand because Zusi scored a meaningless (for the US) goal in Panama to eliminate Panama and give Mexico the CONCACAF play-in spot. Now Mexico is outplaying Brazil in Brazil. What a weird sport.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 17, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Sport aside, my inner fashionista is telling me Mexico and Ghana have had the best looking kits so far.



Those are nice. I like the classics of Argentina and Brazil best, though.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay recap:

COSTA RICA?! QUE? Did anyone see that coming? Let's go CONCACAF!

Seriously, though, North American teams have presented themselves in a way that they've never done before, as far back as I can remember. USA took it to Ghana (or held on for dear life...okay, so that's more accurate). Mexico just tied Brazil because they put a Jedi in net. Only Honduras let us down, and France can't be trusted to lose every year.

Belgium...Belgium...Belgium...
So eager to let old PapaPancreas down, eh? Send in the B team. They appear to be made of the right stuff.

Oh, and that Netherlands thing...


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 18, 2014)

Good point about CANCACAF, Panc. I saw a breakdown of points taken against other federations on the twitter last night, and CONCACAF was leading all of the federations there -- surprisingly, to me. As someone who followed the qualifying more closely than any sane North American should have, I am wondering if I was underestimating our neck of the woods. Outside of Mexico, we don't play the prettiest football (and they only rediscovered how to be effective against New Zealand to play in), but we have been effective.

To me the biggest surprise of the first round has to still be the Netherlands beating the daylights out of Spain. I am now really looking forward to the Spain v. Chile match later today. I expect a Spain win, but . . .


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 18, 2014)

Australia v Netherlands is my favourite match of the tournament so far. So many surprises, and Cahill's equalizer was badass. The Aussies were really hammering away, breaking at every opportunity, and they still couldn't beat Holland. Great stuff.

Robben and Pirlo have stood out to me from the matches played.

On a side note: this cup seems more friendly than in the past. More chatting with the refs, players helping each other up, apologizing almost. Is it me, or is that . . . new?


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 18, 2014)

@Bruno, I agree that everyone involved, especially the players, seem far friendlier than usual so far. That may be the happy Brazilian atmosphere, but it may simply be that we are just now seeing teams able to be knocked out, and all the ire we remember from World Cups past maybe came later in the tournament. I really don't know if that's the case, but it seems easier to be friendly before you face elimination.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2014)

> the happy Brazilian atmosphere


as opposed to the 'shoot you in the street for your pocket-book' one. Sorry. 
I tell you they are really showing  a lot of it on television. I've seen two 9am starts so far, without even trying. Every business has it on.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> as opposed to the 'shoot you in the street for your pocket-book' one. Sorry.
> I tell you they are really showing  a lot of it on television. I've seen two 9am starts so far, without even trying. Every business has it on.



A fair point, certainly. Also, it isn't like any of these players are hanging out on the streets soaking up the atmosphere. They have seemed a bit happier on the pitch than I remember from past World Cups, though. No doubt Spain and Chile will have a brawl now.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 18, 2014)

The Chilean manager is a joy to watch; what a character. He goes through every motion and emotion with his players. Got a lot of passion.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 18, 2014)

I would be happy if Chile won. Looks like the Spanish team would be okay with that outcome as well.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 18, 2014)

G'bye, Spain.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 18, 2014)

I guess this World Cup slogan is "Expect the Unexpected". 

Spain, what are you doing???!!!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 18, 2014)

World Cup Chart


----------



## Paulbee (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry, can't agree that England were a let down. They played really well, defence could have been better, but there's real potential with Sturridge, Welbeck, Sterling, the Italians didn't like be run at by our players. Rooney had a hand in the goal, beautifully struck pass. Looking forward to the Uruguay game tomoz. Fingers crossed, the lads will do okay. Costa Rica might be a different kettle of fish though.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 18, 2014)

Tonight was Spainful to watch. har har har


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey, Schrody, Croatia put a hammer down!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh yeah. I was just minding my business when suddenly GOAL! Then another one, another one... I won't complain, but it was somewhat _easy_. Nevertheless, we're grateful.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 19, 2014)

Football is a cruel sport. England deserved better out of this tournament than they have gotten. Two points in two games would have been fair, I think.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 19, 2014)

As an England supporter I think it is fair to say, kommen auf Deutschland


----------



## Paulbee (Jun 19, 2014)

Half hoping Italy and Costa Rica draw tomorrow. Might as well get it over with. Mathematically we stand a chance, but Italy have to beat Costa and Uruguay and we have to beat Costa with a bloody good score line. Sometimes wonder why we put ourselves through this, every World Cup since 1970, I've watched them lose. It's about to happen again, unless Italy are nice to us, good God.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 19, 2014)

None of us can help ourselves, Paulbee. We don't really get to choose to be a supporter. Sometimes you are born into it (the case for me and Cardinals baseball), sometimes it finds you (the case for me with soccer -- I mean, football -- for club and country). I never chose to give a damn about any of them, yet I give many damns. Suffering is good for the soul, I suppose.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow. England is losing Italy v. Costa Rica right now.


----------



## Paulbee (Jun 20, 2014)

Well, that,s us screwed.  But well done Costa, the better team won.  Love seeing the socalled underdogs win.


----------



## Reject (Jun 20, 2014)

The good news is there is so much plastic tat, beer glasses and tacky flags, all with the England emblem -you will find them in the bargain bins at your local supermarket!


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 23, 2014)

Ooof. Sorry, Schrody. Croatia put up a good fight, but the second Mexican goal makes this one look like the end for the noble guys in red and white checks.


----------



## escorial (Jun 23, 2014)

Gerrard in these parts is treated like a god..but listening to him the other night after the defeat..i'll go on holiday and have a think...hey lad your in Brazil,doing something you luv and gettin paid loads..an you need a holiday..man i hope they don't forget his birthday cake.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 23, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Ooof. Sorry, Schrody. Croatia put up a good fight, but the second Mexican goal makes this one look like the end for the noble guys in red and white checks.



Thanks, but it's ok, I wasn't expecting anything so I'm not really disappointed


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 23, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Thanks, but it's ok, I wasn't expecting anything so I'm not really disappointed



That's my mentality whenever England play but I'm always bitterly dissapointed still. Still, at least you won a game, aye. That alone makes you better than us


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 23, 2014)

So, by my estimation the only nations with English as an official language remaining alive in the tournament are the US and Ghana. I had to look up Ghana, but the official language there is English according to Wikipedia, the repository of all knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 23, 2014)

Was cheering on the US the other night. Found it a bi funny with the goall at the end, though. Just a bitter Englishman who is just enjoying things now


----------



## Sam (Jun 23, 2014)

Brazil vs Chile is a lot better for the tournament than Brazil vs Holland. At least at this early stage. 

That said, Brazil need to stop showboating or the only thing they'll be winning is the Golden Boot with Neymar.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 24, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> That's my mentality whenever England play but I'm always bitterly dissapointed still. Still, at least you won a game, aye. That alone makes you better than us



Well, we did have a tough group, but Croatia will (probably) never be as good as England.


----------



## escorial (Jun 24, 2014)

England play their last game and i'm sick of all the crap..young team.something to build on..the future...if they get beat it will all start again ,if they win it will be all positive..
there all like politicians who never admit defeat.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Schrody (Jun 24, 2014)

Not from this World Cup but...


----------



## escorial (Jun 24, 2014)

just listened to Gerrard answer a question about his England career..his reply..If i didn't win anything for my country i can't call myself a legend...last night i listened to Strachan say the reason why foreign players act up is because these guys can pull themselves out of poverty and their families by playing football...blind to poverty in his own country...footy is such an elitist, decadent sport.


----------



## dither (Jun 24, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Not from this World Cup but...




Should be banned for life imo.

- - - Updated - - -



escorial said:


> just listened to Gerrard answer a question about his England career..his reply..If i didn't win anything for my country i can't call myself a legend...last night i listened to Strachan say the reason why foreign players act up is because these guys can pull themselves out of poverty and their families by playing football...blind to poverty in his own country...footy is such an elitist, decadent sport.




So true unfortunately.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 24, 2014)

That Suarez has some bite to him . . .

Seriously, how does a professional athlete have a reputation as a biter? Most kindergarten classes have a kid with a reputation as a biter, but shouldn't you outgrow it by 7 or so? Or maybe after you get a suspension in league play?

I was kind of rooting for Uruguay, but the dude makes it hard.


----------



## escorial (Jun 24, 2014)

Ha,ha...just listened to Roy Hodges after game comments..so embarrassing and yet so funny

biting in the Italy game...footy is a joke


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 24, 2014)

escorial said:


> Ha,ha...just listened to Roy Hodges after game comments..so embarrassing and yet so funny
> 
> biting in the Italy game...footy is a joke



I am calmly letting today's craziness happen in the background, attempting to stay calm in advance of Thursday. A pair of goalless draws in Group G would do me just fine, thank you very much. No need for excitement or drama there. A point against Germany puts the US through, but I would just as soon be doubly sure and see Ghana and Portugal draw as well. I fully expect to lose to Germany while Ghana routs Portugal to nip us on goal differential.


----------



## escorial (Jun 24, 2014)

i'm rooting for USA all the way now...


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 24, 2014)

escorial said:


> i'm rooting for USA all the way now...



Thanks, man. I hope that the guys don't let you down.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 26, 2014)

Almost time for US v Germany. I am hoping for the best, or at least good enough, but fully expecting us to loose and Ghana to punk us on the tie breaker.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 26, 2014)

I think it'll be a much closer match than people are expecting.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, we played pretty well even if we didn't get the result against Germany. I am proud of the guys, and I think Klinsmann did a good job managing the team through the group and even a better job changing the style and approach of US soccer. The developmental work happening at the youth levels now will pay huge dividends in the future, and advancing out of the group of death this year is gravy on top of that. Handy of Portugal to help us out today. Look out, Belgium!


----------



## ussaid (Jun 26, 2014)

Who you think will win the Cup this year? I think Pakistan has the most realistic chance.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 26, 2014)

ussaid said:


> Who you think will win the Cup this year? I think Pakistan has the most realistic chance.



My money would be on the hosts at this point, had I any money wagered. I would take the field over Pakistan at this point.


----------



## ussaid (Jun 26, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> My money would be on the hosts at this point, had I any money wagered. I would take the field over Pakistan at this point.



Now, now, you shouldn't underestimate them. Remember Pakistan has been unbeaten at the World Cup since the very beginning. A wouldn't be surprise to see them lift the Cup.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 26, 2014)

ussaid said:


> Now, now, you shouldn't underestimate them. Remember Pakistan has been unbeaten at the World Cup since the very beginning. A wouldn't be surprise to see them lift the Cup.



Well, I expect they shall reman undefeated in World Cup play . . . ;-)


----------



## ussaid (Jun 26, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Well, I expect they shall reman undefeated in World Cup play . . . ;-)



I hope not, I wish competition keeps growing...


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow. I am guessing that Brazil didn't expect to be going to penalties with Chile. The woodwork saved them at the end to even get here. What a way to start knockout play!


----------



## PiP (Jun 28, 2014)

Neither did I! Our BBQ is now on hold! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr... :crushed:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 28, 2014)

JULIO CESAR. He saved two penalties in a row, man! What a boss.

Aww, feel bad for Chile, but that was way more exciting than it should have been... Penalties are the worst and best.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow. This is could be a major advantage for a challenger if the next match is a walk in the park for one team. Brazil expended amazing amounts of energy there.

@Bruno, Cesar gets little respect with his club's fans these days, but the dude is a stud between the pipes.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 30, 2014)

Well, at halftime of Germany-Algeria, I am kind of glad that the US is playing Belgium. I reserve the right to change my mind, however.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 1, 2014)

I was calm when I woke up this morning, but I am getting antsy for the US v. Belgium match. Belgium is spectacularly talented, but they haven't looked particularly cohesive yet this tournament. The US, on the other hand, has mostly looked cohesive but not particularly talented so far. If the US plays at 90% of their ability against the Belgium team that showed up for group play, my Yanks advance. If the US plays below 90% of its capability or if a better Belgium side shows up today than has for their last three matches, then we are in for a long match.

Regardless, I am rooting for the early match to go to penalties to wear out the victor, just in case the US advances. Any team with Messi should scare you, but a Messi who just logged 120 hard minutes is a better foe than a Messi who barely broke a sweat. Heck, maybe the Swiss could win . . . nah, that would just be getting greedy.


----------



## Lordy (Jul 1, 2014)

Hoping the USA win tonight, then go on to win the World Cup. Nothing against Belgium though. There have been some teams in this tournament that I haven't liked. Belgium aren't one of them.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, crap.


----------



## escorial (Jul 2, 2014)

woloweski..could have put USA through with his sitter so late in the game..USA were brilliant last night..the goalie was fantastic.the team spirit was amazing and sad to say the best game i've watched so far.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 2, 2014)

Belgium just out-played the US. Tim Howard carried the day, and despite the disappointing loss, he's still a monster of a goalie and my hero.


----------



## dither (Jul 2, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Belgium just out-played the US. Tim Howard carried the day, and despite the disappointing loss, he's still a monster of a goalie and my hero.



I disagree.

The US were not outplayed imo.

Both sides created more than enough chances, it could have gone either way, but the Belgians made the most of their's.

Monster goalie, magnificent squad, and such team-spirit.

They did themselves proud.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 2, 2014)

Congratulations to the US team, they were everything England weren't. I expect to see the US in the final in 8 years time.


----------



## Dave Watson (Jul 2, 2014)

Brilliant game last night. USA so unlucky not to go through. Gutsiest shift I've seen a team put in in years.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 2, 2014)

I see a new name on the World Cup's roll of honour after this year's tournament. Brazil simply aren't good enough. If Argentina win it, it will be because of one man. Germany won't win it. Any team with pace and a striker who can score (i.e., all those remaining) will score several against them. The only previous winner I can see winning this year is France; they're as solid and efficient as their late '90s side with the flair of their '80s side. Valbuena reminds me so much of Alain Giresse and Pogba is a raw combination of Vieira's power and Tigana's flair.   

But I honestly see the Dutch winning. Robben's usurped Messi as the best player on current form. They're solid right through the team, a good spine to borrow a cliche. My preferred winner would be Belgium. They remind me much of their great (an overused adjective) team of the '80s with Ceulemans, Scifo, Vercauteren, Gerets, et cetera.

I fancy Colombia to beat Brazil. I think they'll out pass them, control the game and reduce Brazil to a counter-attacking style, and David Luiz and Dani Alves are accidents waiting to happen in their defensive play.

So the winner will come from the Lowlands of Europe is my prediction at this point. But then I said Algeria would beat Germany, so what do I know?


----------



## amelhope (Jul 2, 2014)

i watched the match between algeria and germany it was amazing algeria was about to beat germany.

did you watched it ?


----------



## BryanJ62 (Jul 4, 2014)

*I'm not much of a soccer fan but I do watch the World Cup. If I lived in Europe I'd probably be as big of a fan as I am of American Football. I do enjoy watching the best and with the World Cup that's what it feels like. I thought our USA team was good but there is no way we can match the talent of South America or Europe. Not to mention those parts of the world simply love it more. We like soccer but we don't love it. That's the bottom line. *


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 4, 2014)

Great games today! In amongst the grilling and celebrating 'Merica, I will be tuning in.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 8, 2014)

I expected a good match between Brazil and Germany, so I scheduled my work day to be able to watch it. I am certainly witnessing a spectacle.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 13, 2014)

Poor Argentina. Hats off to Germany.


----------



## belthagor (Jul 13, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> I expected a good match between Brazil and Germany, so I scheduled my work day to be able to watch it. I am certainly witnessing a spectacle.



[video=youtube;IynteMtSBxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IynteMtSBxo[/video]


----------

